# Linky - AQ



## aizaspurz (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi everyone..... 

I'm not sure whether this has been told here. Anyway, AquaticQuotient has a new look now. It was a pleasant surprise for me indeed cos it's one of the sites that I visit daily.

Amongst others, the site also features piccies from a total of 142 tanks by the enthusiasts there. 

Go have a look!


----------

